# Protection Detail - RenaultSport Megane R26 using new Auto Finesse DA Sealant!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Today's job was a simple protection detail on a car which is exactly the same colour/spec as my previous car - RenaultSport Megane R26 in Mercury Silver. The owner has recently invested in pretty much the entire Auto Finesse range from Polished Bliss, so I decided to give the forthcoming Auto Finesse 'Machine Sealant' a trial run...

Some befores:


DSC04590 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04592 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04595 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was pretty much caked in dirt and the wheels covered in brake dust.

As always, wheels tyres and arches first with Smart Wheels, G101, IronX and various brushes, giving us:


DSC04597 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next my new favourite foam - AutoBrite Magifoam (this stuff actually does something!!), via HD Lance and Kranzle K7 - watered down deliberately as its too thick to rinse away from my drainage sometimes - a good problem to have!!


DSC04599 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04600 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was rinsed and hand washed with Auto Finesse Lather, CarPro Mitt and Zaino bucket (I love my new bucket!!  )

This was followed by new formula IronX:


DSC04598 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04601 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04602 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis was used next, then the car was foamed again, rinsed then moved inside for claying.

The claying stage was completed with Zaino Clay and Citrus Bling for lube.

Drying was next and I decided to break out my new drying towel - a MicroFibre Madness Dry Me Crazy:


DSC04604 by RussZS, on Flickr

It was a lot smaller than I expected it to be, but the construction of the towel and crucially its performance, were both spot on - very impressed!


DSC04605 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up, bearing in mind that this was only a protection detail, I cleansed the paint via DA using a 3M Polishing Pad (Yellow) and Auto Finesse Rejuvenate, to help clean the paint further and lay down the ideal base for the new Machine Sealant:


DSC04606 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up was the new sealant, which I applied via DA and a Lake Country Glazing Pad:


DSC04608 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04609 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04610 by RussZS, on Flickr

The sealant applied and removed with no effort at all - it literally melted into the paintwork. Also, there was no issue with fling as I believe it's been made deliberately thick to combat this potential issue.

I worked a panel at a time, removing immediately.

Pretty good beading for a sealant!!


DSC04611 by RussZS, on Flickr

More water - it began to sheet...


DSC04612 by RussZS, on Flickr

The exhausts were next with Mercury and #00 Wire Wool:


DSC04614 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04615 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims was used on the alloys:


DSC04616 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal on the glass and Revive on the plastics:


DSC04617 by RussZS, on Flickr

and finally, some afters...


DSC04618 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04620 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04621 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04622 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04623 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04625 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04629 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04630 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04631 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04633 by RussZS, on Flickr

Great beading from Mint Rims!!


DSC04634 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04638 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04642 by RussZS, on Flickr

And as ever, the Tesco shots!!


DSC04644 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04645 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04646 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC04648 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading!! 


DSC04639 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Nice work :thumb: That new sealant looks quite promising from what I've seen so far.


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

love the reflections


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice work there Russ :thumb:


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Looks better than new.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice one, Paints got some serious clarity to the paint.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Superb work Russ as always! Great reflections on a lovely colour. 

Did you see much dirt transfer on the 3m pad using rejuvenate?


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Great work, looks fanstastic.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Usual top results Russ!


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great job Russ. Had a great day and learnt alot as a bonus :thumb::thumb:

I'll need to invest in a decent DA and a dremel :lol::lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Great work mate.. What did you use on the tyres??


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

gally said:


> Superb work Russ as always! Great reflections on a lovely colour.
> 
> Did you see much dirt transfer on the 3m pad using rejuvenate?


Yes a fair amount - sorry I forgot to get a pic of the pad afterwards. It lifts a great amount of 'dirt' from the paint, even after IronX, Tardis and Clay.



Morty130971 said:


> Thanks for the great job Russ. Had a great day and learnt alot as a bonus :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I'll need to invest in a decent DA and a dremel :lol::lol:


I'm glad you learnt a lot, thanks again, made me miss my old car a great deal!



matt_r said:


> Great work mate.. What did you use on the tyres??


Thanks  Pinnacle Black Onyx...


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Thanks  Pinnacle Black Onyx...


Think I'm going to have to try this. I like the finish. Had been a Blackfire fan but it's losing appeal for some reason now.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not cheap or widely available but it's the best IMO

It lasts a good 2 weeks too. I'll buy it off you if you don't like it.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning finish Russ, the beading is fantastic. When is this sealant out? :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great work as usual Russ R26 looks fantastic deep wet shine, how did the sealant finish DA DA compared to TC in your opinion and would you say the new sealant is for more durability or deeper wetter look?, thanks again for sharing your work , Zaino Buckets on my list as well look well made and great hot seat


----------



## Mad Ad (Feb 7, 2011)

Cracking work mate


----------



## Dubby (May 19, 2011)

Nice Work!!!!!


----------



## flipm3 (Mar 17, 2012)

Incredible work!

This is very motivating, especially since I purchased pretty much the WHOLE line of AF products!

I can't wait for them to release that DA Sealant! Although thus far, I am loving Tough Coat.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome, another back of the net for Auto Finesse by the looks.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great finish


----------



## Bentleya (Aug 21, 2010)

Fantastic work , new AF sealant looks fantastic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## -J- (Nov 2, 2007)

Stunning, one of the best finishes I have seen on Silver, Im still yet to try out my AF TC, if i get 1/4 of the finish you have got ill be happy!


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Some of the beading shots from this morning:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

They're great for a sealant which is promised to be so durable!!

Is it still clean?


----------



## Morty130971 (Feb 20, 2012)

Yup its still clean despite the M6 and M1 drive home


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic reflections mate, well done


----------



## dazzlecar (Sep 5, 2011)

Great work!!


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Very nice work Russ, looks fantasic.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Same LSP on black today...


----------



## petefinlay9 (Dec 1, 2009)

Looks great russ . Always look forward to reading your write ups . A great proffesional finish :thumb: . Is crystal your favourite glass cleaner ? Need a new cleaner . 

Cheers fin


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That looks like a nice wet finish considering its on silver


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks awesome Russ:doublesho .... may need to hide me wallet:lol:


----------



## wanner69 (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent work russ


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looks great mate - :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers all 

Good to meet you today Lee.

Russ.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Seen this in person last night.. just had to txt you and wind you up russ


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Lol... I knew you would give it the once over 

It was very well protected lol!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Cheers all
> 
> Good to meet you today Lee.
> 
> Russ.


Likewise bud


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Lol... I knew you would give it the once over
> 
> It was very well protected lol!


Moi? well I never... okay yes, yes I did lol..

it was dry(unlike today) so I never got to see the beading


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Russ, looks very glossy! That new sealant looks promising!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

another great thread!

where did you buy the Towel from?


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> It's not cheap or widely available but it's the best IMO
> 
> It lasts a good 2 weeks too. I'll buy it off you if you don't like it.


Gonna buy some this week :thumb:

BTW - how long did you leave the sealant to 'cure'?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Gonna buy some this week :thumb:
> 
> BTW - how long did you leave the sealant to 'cure'?


I did a panel at a time on James' advice - seemed effortless, I'm a big fan!!

Thanks all


----------

